# Can I bring my job to New Zealand



## Pop_Kid_Wolf (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, my employer is happy for me to emigrate to NZ and take my job with me. I can’t seem to find any guidance or support for people in this position regarding what visa to apply for.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kazemstein (Jun 13, 2013)

What kind of guidance ur looking for? Pretty vague statement. Your employer as I understand certainly can't sponsor u as its not in NZ. If its NZ accredited then it can sponsor u. Else I need work visa or visitor visa at least to enter into the country


----------



## Pop_Kid_Wolf (Aug 30, 2010)

kazemstein said:


> What kind of guidance ur looking for? Pretty vague statement. Your employer as I understand certainly can't sponsor u as its not in NZ. If its NZ accredited then it can sponsor u. Else I need work visa or visitor visa at least to enter into the country


Many thanks for the reply, your understanding is correct, the company I work for does not have an office in NZ so my assumption was that I would need a working visa. But I can’t be the first person to be in this position so was curious to see what approach others had taken.


----------

